# Аккордеон в кино



## Slawa (5 Май 2015)

В фильмах прошлых лет (советских и зарубежных) иногда встречались эпизоды, где звучит аккордеон (в кадре или за кадром). Кто видел такие фильмы и как они называются? Может кто-то из настоящих аккордеонистов снимался в каком либо фильме? Сам назову несколько фильмов: 1. "17 мгновений весны" последняя серия (Штирлиц в щвейцарском баре - за кадром обалденно звучит аккордеон "Чай на двоих" и ещё что-то. Кто играет -неизвестно). 2. "Человек с аккордеоном" (в главной роли Валерий Золотухин, играет за кадром аккордеонист. ... _указан в титрах)_ 3. "Крестный отец" ( есть интересный эпизод, когда для мафии лабает аккордеонист итальянскую народную музыку). Давайте вспоминать, ребята, кто что помнит? Есть какой то французский художественный фильм про войну -- там минут 20 звучит аккордеон в эпизоде на танцах в клубе, но не помню названия фильма


----------



## grigoriys (5 Май 2015)

Диверсант, - сериал, в котором один из главных герое периодически таскает за собой аккордеон, и даже исполняет "Флик-фляк" Фоссена


----------



## AKKO MEN (5 Май 2015)

Не могу не вспомнить искрометную комедию с блестящим актерским составом -  "Моя морячка" 1990 г., СССР. На аккордеоне в этом фильме играют актеры Михаил Державин (Михаил Михайлович Гудков, отдыхающий) и Татьяна Васильева (Татьяна Пташук, аккордеонистка)


----------



## ze_go (6 Май 2015)

Вокзал для двоих - финальная сцена на морозе возле лагеря, куда опаздывал герой О.Басилашвили


----------



## 1alex123 (7 Май 2015)

Многосeрийный фильм "Дeти Арбата"
В эпизодe снимаeтся баянист с баяном "Юпитeр", сконструиeрованным в концe 60-х годов, хотя врeмя показываeтся довоeнноe. Такой вот баянный ляп.


----------



## Carpenter (7 Май 2015)

Фильм про войну "Не покидай меня"
Когда фильм смотрел, почему-то сразу обратил внимание. Год максимум 1945, а мужик уже на Стелле играет. Их я насколько знаю, не раньше 70-х годов стали делать.
Тоже небольшой ляп, хотя сам фильм не такой уж плохой.


----------



## ze_go (7 Май 2015)

1alex123 (07.05.2015, 11:10) писал:


> В эпизодe снимаeтся баянист с баяном "Юпитeр", сконструиeрованным в концe 60-х годов, хотя врeмя показываeтся довоeнноe. Такой вот баянный ляп.


 это нормально 
в сериале про С.Есенина (с Безруковым) в трактире вообще трио на "Юпитерах" было...


----------



## oleg45120 (8 Июн 2015)

Друзья, посмотрел фильм "Человек с аккордеоном". Заинтересовался, кто же играет за кадром. В титрах указано - аккордеонист - В. Семенов. Это кто? Вячеслав Анатольевич Семенов? Или есть другой аккордеонист однофамилец? Но у меня явное ощущение, что за кадром звучит баян, а не аккордеон.


----------



## Slawa (16 Июн 2015)

Странные какие-то вещи происходят здесь на форуме. Я тут что-то писал и другие люди что-то писали. И я это читал. А теперь всё исчезло. Куда,интересно? Мистика какая-то! Прям не аккордеон в кино, а барабашки на форуме какие-то! Господа администраторы, вам эта тема так не нравится или что-то ещё не нравится? Вроде все люди культурно пишут. без мата и т.п. На культурные темы общаются. Странно всё это.


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Июн 2015)

*grigoriys*, grigoriys (05.05.2015, 17:08) писал:


> "Диверсант", - сериал, в котором один из главных герое периодически таскает за собой аккордеон.


 Причём таскает он не один и тот же инструмент. Он умудряется менять аккордеоны даже на протяжении одного куплета одной песни. Песня "Старый Вельтмайстер- аккордеон." Где заунывно тянут "Он трофееееейный, он трофеееейный..."
А в кадре- Вельт середины 1950хх из ГДР. Который 3/4. У меня он же, но 7/8.
http://yandex.ru/video/search?filmId=E8Z5op1sUXI&amp;text=%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%8
0%D1%8B%D0%B9%20%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%82%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%B9%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B
5%D1%80%20%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%BA%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BE%D0%BD


----------



## Slawa (18 Июн 2015)

Ребзя! Обсуждать сериальные ляпы, конечно, забавно, но толку от этого нет никакого. Сериал это не кино (хотя некоторые советские сериалы приближались к уровню кино, но они были не такие многосерийные и экономили деньги на чем-то другом - снимали на черно-белую пленку например). Давайте смотреть фильмы старые - французские, итальянские, американские и др.  стран и советские. Там надо искать аккордеон. И кто что-то интересное найдет (не лажу, а то, что стоит посмотреть) здесь давайте писать. Так мы сэкономим друг другу свободное время  чтоб не тратить его на тупые фильмы


----------



## Kuzalogly (2 Окт 2015)

Удивительное наблюдение. Савва Игнатьевич (Виктор Борцов, "Покровские ворота") и Платон Рябинин (Олег Басилашвили, "Вокзал для двоих") играют на одном и том же аккордеоне. 100%. Это довоенный HOHNER 3/4, характерны малиновая крышка басовой механики и розоватая окраска мехов. Аккордеон реально трофейный, сегодня это просто барахло для реквизита.
 http://yandex.ru/video/search?text=%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B0%20%D0%B8%D0%B3%


D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%87%20%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BC%


D1%83%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0&amp;path=wizard&amp;filmId=CA2gaNvV0Cw
 http://yandex.ru/video/search?filmId=YrDjXDhN0Cw&amp;text=%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B

7%D0%B0%D0%BB%20%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F%20%D0%B4%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%85%20%D0%B1%D0%B

0%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%88%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B8%20%D0%B8%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B

0%D0%B5%D1%82%20%D0%BD%D0%B0%20%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%BA%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BE%D

0%BD%D0%B5&amp;redircnt=1443800034.1&amp;path=wizard
 Басилашвили играет с 4м12с.
 Причём что интересно. Басилашвили- Рябинин ходил забирать аккордеон из ремонта, к мастеру он ходил. НО. Остановим ролик на 4м48сек. Смотрим внимательно! Батюшки святы, что ж за мастер? На мехах отсутствует примерно 5 металлических уголков, и там просто дыры. Играть на таком инструменте просто невозможно при всём желании! А его Басилашвили проверил и забрал у мастера после ремонта. Вот оно чо... То есть из ремонта, от МАСТЕРА, Рябинин забрал вот это-


----------



## fiafannnn (31 Окт 2015)

Может Не в тему Помогите опознать Мелодию которая звучит в начале песни первые 18 секунд играет аккордеон ? 



www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lyc5nDzyJw


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Окт 2015)

fiafannnn (31.10.2015, 22:23) писал:


> Мелодию которая звучит в начале песни


 Где там "песня" и где там "Мелодия" ?


----------



## fiafannnn (31 Окт 2015)

мелодия первые 18 секунд что это


----------



## fiafannnn (31 Окт 2015)

аккордеон же играет?


----------



## fiafannnn (31 Окт 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> fiafannnn (31.10.2015, 22:23) писал: Мелодию которая звучит в начале песни
> Где там "песня" и где там "Мелодия" ?


Первые 18 секунд мелодия


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Июн 2016)

Легендарный фильм "Офицеры". 1971 гв. Революционные бойцы на крыше вагона (начало 1920хх) поют песню про "наш паровоз, вперёд лети". Аккомпанирует им боец с гармонью Шуйской фабрики 1960-хх гв. Телепортация...


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (22 Июн 2016)

Да ладно Вам? А Вы уверены, что вагон на котором эти самые бойцы едут, был выпущен до начала 1920хх, а не в конце1960хх? 
А форма, в которой они едут, когда была изготовлена? И, кстати, соответствует ли она уставу РККА тех лет?
Ребята, о чем вы? Это же кино... Фильм художественный, т.е. постановочный, а не документальный, где можно было бы по этим деталям подвердить это.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (22 Июн 2016)

А мне вот этот момент нравится -


----------



## Slawa (28 Июн 2016)

____


----------



## Slawa (25 Мар 2017)

Сегодня посмотрел фильм Эмира Кустурицы "Время цыган" (1988 года). Много балканской музыки, в том числе и аккордеон звучит как в кадре, так и за кадром. Композитор - Горан Брегович. В фильме главный персонаж играет на аккордеоне. Фильм интересный - о жизни югославских цыган. Правда конец фильма невеселый (как часто у Кустурицы, реализм постепенно переходит то ли в трагикомедию, то ли в фарс). В общем посмотреть стоит, если кто любит балканскую культуру и музыку.


----------



## bayanidze (26 Мар 2017)

ну все видели конешно

https://youtu.be/plnCQOKltpU?t=464

а по поводу Кустурицы -- да, причём, в его фильме "Отец в командировке"
паренёк, игравший главную роль во "Времени цыган", наяривает на аккордеоне
"Дунайские волны".

https://youtu.be/IWCVsB0dEN4?t=769

ну и в "Аризонской мечте" Кустурицы младшая из сестёр постоянно что-то выпиливает на аккордеоне.


----------



## bayanidze (27 Мар 2017)

Кустурица, кстати, в свои фильмы подбирал 
талантливый народ простого происхождения,
без образования.
Бабулька эта, например, из "Времени цыган",
она же играла бабульку в "Белой кошке, чёрном коте".

Ну и артист, сыгравший, главного героя тоже. 
Это никакие не профессиональные актёры,
и всё же они играли так, что брало за душу.

Бабушки этой уже нет,
судьба артиста была печальной
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%D1%83%D0%B9%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%87,_%
D0%94%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%80


----------



## bayanidze (28 Мар 2017)




----------



## VikVlDem (28 Мар 2017)

bayanidze писал:


>


Может, и нотки есть?  На сайт или на [email protected] пришлите, пожалуйста.


----------



## Slawa (16 Апр 2017)

Вот только что посмотрел фильм "Амели" (2001 года). Фильм французский и неплохой вцелом. Саундтрек почти полностью построен на аккордеонном звучании. Звучит известный "Вальс Амели" и другие мелодии видимо Яна Тирсена. Жаль, что в кадр аккордеон так ни разу и не попал... А по звуку похоже на диатонический аккордеон - стиль музыки что то типа французского или даже бретонского фолка. Тирсен сам, говорят, бретонец (француз шотландского или кельтского происхождеия).


----------



## ugly (15 Авг 2017)

Место встречи изменить нельзя
https://vk.com/video-32119554_167530387

Тоже аккордеон, не соответствующий эпохе. По крайней мере, по внешнему виду.


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Авг 2017)

Не совсем  согласен.  Этот "Красный Партизан" по формам корпуса содран с  "Мейнел Унд Херолд" военных лет, так что стиль вполне подходит к послевоенным годам.


----------



## ugly (18 Авг 2017)

Выглядит достаточно современно. До сих пор думал, что аккордеоны довоенных-военных лет более угловатые...


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Авг 2017)

ugly писал:


> Выглядит достаточно современно. До сих пор думал, что аккордеоны довоенных-военных лет более угловатые...


Угловатые?
Самое закруглённое, что я видел в этой жизни- фашистский Хорьх.  

Аккордеоностроение у немцев шагало впереди планеты всей).


----------



## alexnekrasov (29 Дек 2017)

fiafannnn писал:


> мелодия первые 18 секунд что это


это и есть мелодия Лада седан


----------

